# NEW Bike Park in CA - Lake Cunningham Bike Park



## Frenzzy (Nov 23, 2009)

There is a new Bike Park being planned in the Bay Area...San Jose, CA to be specific. It will be located at Lake Cunninham Regional Park. This park is already home to the famous Lake Cunningham Skate Park...the largest skate Park in California! This regional park is going to be awesome with the addition of a 'Valmont style' bike park!

Follow the project here:
San Jose Action Sports : Lake Cunningham Regional Skate Park : San Jose : CaliforniaSJActionSports.com | Supporing Lake Cunningham Regional Skate Park

There will be another community meeting this Wednesday night at 6:30 to go over the preliminary site designs. Come out and show your support!!!


----------



## bendorsey (Mar 22, 2011)

Any updates on this park lately?


----------



## CrashWorship (May 7, 2009)

Update on this? Anyone? Is this going to happen? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## J.R.Bikes (Sep 3, 2013)

This project is still a GO I heard from Lars at Trail Head Cyclery. The City of San Jose is going to release 50% of the drawings sometime in October 2014. I will post the date of the public meeting once it's announced.


----------



## bikemerchant (Mar 30, 2006)

The 50% plan is done and should be on public record soon. It currently has a Dual Slalom Course, Freeride Course, Dirt Jumps, and Pump Track. The next step is the 75% plan. I'll post here once I know more. I know I can talk the City Staff behind this project to hold a public meeting for everyone to put their input into this project. The 75% Plan leaves plenty of time to fine tune the design.

Oh, and once the project gets close to a vote, I'll be asking everyone here from SJ to tell the City Council you want this project.

-James
Calmar Bicycles



J.R.Bikes said:


> This project is still a GO I heard from Lars at Trail Head Cyclery. The City of San Jose is going to release 50% of the drawings sometime in October 2014. I will post the date of the public meeting once it's announced.


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Calmar said:


> The 50% plan is done and should be on public record soon. It currently has a Dual Slalom Course, Freeride Course, Dirt Jumps, and Pump Track. The next step is the 75% plan. I'll post here once I know more. I know I can talk the City Staff behind this project to hold a public meeting for everyone to put their input into this project. The 75% Plan leaves plenty of time to fine tune the design.
> 
> Oh, and once the project gets close to a vote, I'll be asking everyone here from SJ to tell the City Council you want this project.
> 
> ...


I live two blocks away! This would be amazing.


----------



## Killowatt (Dec 31, 2011)

J.R.Bikes said:


> This project is still a GO I heard from Lars at Trail Head Cyclery. The City of San Jose is going to release 50% of the drawings sometime in October 2014. I will post the date of the public meeting once it's announced.


Curious if this still has "traction". I would love to support this project in my hometown and close to my backyard!


----------



## bikemerchant (Mar 30, 2006)

*Built by December 2015.*

It's happening. I just met with the city and the designer and Lake Cunningham Bike Park is expected to open by the end of the year. At the moment, there will be dirt jumps, a pump track, and a skills loop around the skate park area. Depending on budget and bids, there may be a Dual Slalom course and a Slopestyle area. I can't share pics of the actual design, but here's the pie in the sky list.


----------



## bendorsey (Mar 22, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## J.R.Bikes (Sep 3, 2013)

The project is going to be presented to the City of San Jose's Parks & Recreation Commission on *Wednesday, March 4th at 5:30pm at SJ City Hall Room W-118*

It would be great to see some support for the project at this meeting!!!

Here's the memo that was issued to the Parks & Rec Commission: http://www.sanjoseca.gov/DocumentCenter/View/40351


----------



## CrashWorship (May 7, 2009)

Wow, $1.3M - $2.9M? This project has had virtually no transparency. 

I'm a resident of San Jose and a fan but I can't for the life of me understand how this project could cost so much. I also wonder how many of the people involved live in San Jose. 

For comparison, the Scotts Valley Pump Track cost $18,000. I'd rather have a pump tracks in parks spread throughout the city than 1 gigantic (albeit awesome) park that's not at all close to where I live. For the cost of this one park, we could have 72 Scott's Valley style pump tracks, all over the city.


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

CrashWorship said:


> Wow, $1.3M - $2.9M? This project has had virtually no transparency.
> 
> I'm a resident of San Jose and a fan but I can't for the life of me understand how this project could cost so much. I also wonder how many of the people involved live in San Jose.
> 
> For comparison, the Scotts Valley Pump Track cost $18,000. I'd rather have a pump tracks in parks spread throughout the city than 1 gigantic (albeit awesome) park that's not at all close to where I live. For the cost of this one park, we could have 72 Scott's Valley style pump tracks, all over the city.


Without seeing the specific, I'd say that 1.3 to 3M is not abnormal for such a project. Your pumptrack most likely didn't had the following elements:
- environmental assessment
- stormwater management
- permiting (since you're affecting over 1acre of land)
- material (dirt is fraking expensive)
- engineered TTF
- overall landscaping
- parking lot
- full signage all over the place + trailhead kiosk
- drainage system
- irrigation system
- etc

Just for fun, how much do you think a synthetic surface football field cost? Athletic race track? Asphalted bike path?


----------



## CrashWorship (May 7, 2009)

Clearly you're the expert. Let's just defer to you. I'm sure you have all the answers.

Maybe you should read what's there? The cost does not include the full extent of the plan.

I've lived in San Jose for 15 years. While the park is a cool idea, in my neighborhood we've had 90 break-ins in the last 60 days. Playground equipment has been broken for over 2 years and the city only puts new caution tape on the stuff. You have to wonder why we're spending this kind of money when Parks and Rec cannot maintain the facilities they have today.

Honestly, I'd rather see several smaller bike parks that are more neighborhood accessible than a single gigantic one.

The general attitude of city staffers aligns with this:
"Todd Capurso, San Jose's landscape maintenance manager, "We have to put the needs of the neighborhood first. The park needs to be built for the area of town that it serves, not for the bikers who are coming in from 30 and 40 miles away."

Here's how the cost stacks up.

Regarding the Scott's Valley pump track, according to Mountain Bikers of Santa Cruz the track cost $18,000 to build including 400 yards of clean dirt.

Scotts Valley Pump Track Grand Opening set for Saturday, October 4 | Mountain Bikers of Santa Cruz (MBoSC)

Regarding Calabasas dirt jump park, in San Jose 
The park ended up costing $833,333. The cost was mostly due to hiring of expensive contractors to certify the jump designs due to a spinal injury at the site in 2004. The rider's family sued the city and the lawsuit was recently settled for $1.1M. 
See:
leelikesbikes.com - Are your dirt jumps safety certified?

Compare that to other cities bike parks:

Pleasanton Bike Park
History: The City of Pleasanton also had bicyclists building jumps in the parks and decided to build a park for the riders. The land containing the bike park is leased by the city from the East Bay Regional Park District for $1 per year. This is a 3 year lease with the condition that all rain water must stay on the property.
Size: The park is over 3.5 acres with 2 acres of riding space. Funding: General Fund
Construction Cost: $150,000 (includes design and permitting) Construction Date: 2006

Woodward Bike Park Park, Fresno CA
Size: 10 acres
Funding Source: Bond and General Fund
Construction Cost: $ 300,000 for Phase I
Construction Date: 2010
Designer: Hilride Progressive Development Group and City Staff Builder: City Staff and Volunteers

Elk Grove Bike Park, Elk Grove, CA
Size: 2.4 Acres
Funding Source: Assessment Fees
Construction Cost: $462,000
Construction Date: 10/15/2011

Layette Bike Park Cost Estimates:
DATE ESTIMATE COST COMPONENTS REASONS FOR CHANGE
12/08/08 $105,000 Design/Environmental: $13,000 Construction: $92,000
03/22/10 $250,000 Design/Environmental: $70,000 Endangered Species Report was Construction: $180,000 discovered during Habitat study
resulting in mitigation measures.
07/25/11 $322,226 Design/Environmental: $108,000 Additional Environmental Studies Construction: $214,226 needed per environ. agencies.
04/08/13 $342,000 Design/Environmental: $126,986 Hillside Development Permit Construction: $215,014 and inflation.


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm all for it. I'd rather have an awesome bike park that I'd have to drive to than a mediocre pump track that won't bring any revenue in for the city. A large bike park is something I'd be willing to pay for. I'm assuming there will be fees just like the skate park...


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Just got home from the presentation to the Parks and Recreation Commission. Having never attended any meeting of the sort it was a good experience getting a glimpse of how the city works. 

There was only one other supporter, Justin from Silicon Valley Mountain Bikers and MBoSC. He spoke in support of the project and the commissioners received his input favorably. The project seems to have a lot of support from the Parks and Recreation Committee. A handful of commissioners are cyclists themselves. Seems promising to me, I hope this comes to fruitition.


----------



## J.R.Bikes (Sep 3, 2013)

Jasone510 said:


> Just got home from the presentation to the Parks and Recreation Commission. Having never attended any meeting of the sort it was a good experience getting a glimpse of how the city works.
> 
> There was only one other supporter, Justin from Silicon Valley Mountain Bikers and MBoSC. He spoke in support of the project and the commissioners received his input favorably.


Thanks for attending Jasone510!!! That was me who spoke last night. I was stoked to see the plan pass unanimously 8-0!

The next step for this project is to go to City Council in April and get them to approve funding for the project. We will need ALOT of community support for this meeting. I will post details about the April meeting when it becomes available.


----------



## J.R.Bikes (Sep 3, 2013)

There was an awesome map that was shared as part of the Park's department presentation last night that I will try to get posted to public forums (MTBr, Pinkbike, Facebook, Twitter, etc).

Stay tuned for some serious STOKE!!!


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

J.R.Bikes said:


> Thanks for attending Jasone510!!! That was me who spoke last night. I was stoked to see the plan pass unanimously 8-0!
> 
> The next step for this project is to go to City Council in April and get them to approve funding for the project. We will need ALOT of community support for this meeting. I will post details about the April meeting when it becomes available.


I will be there in April, keep me posted and I will gather the troops to show support. I wanted to introduce myself and chat after the meeting, but I was starving by the time the bike park presentation ended.

On a side note, regarding MBoSC, do you need to be a resident of Santa Cruz to join? I live in San Jose, but most of my riding is done in the Santa Cruz area and I would love to be more involved with the mountain bike community and also volunteer. If you are going to be at the Demo Flow Trail work day on 3/14 I will see you there.


----------



## J.R.Bikes (Sep 3, 2013)

Jasone510 said:


> On a side note, regarding MBoSC, do you need to be a resident of Santa Cruz to join? I live in San Jose, but most of my riding is done in the Santa Cruz area and I would love to be more involved with the mountain bike community and also volunteer. If you are going to be at the Demo Flow Trail work day on 3/14 I will see you there.


You do not need to be a Santa Cruz County resident. I am from SJ too and so are alot of other MBoSC members. They welcome anyone who loves to ride, build, talk, drink beer, etc, haha


----------



## J.R.Bikes (Sep 3, 2013)

The City of San Jose has released a schematic of the bike park in their 'Mitigated Negative Declaration Report".

Get ready to rip at the Lake Cunningham Bike Park in 2016!!!


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

J.R.Bikes said:


> The City of San Jose has released a schematic of the bike park in their 'Mitigated Negative Declaration Report".
> 
> Get ready to rip at the Lake Cunningham Bike Park in 2016!!!
> 
> View attachment 1004778


Nice! What are the next steps, is there a projected completion date?


----------



## J.R.Bikes (Sep 3, 2013)

Jasone510 said:


> Nice! What are the next steps, is there a projected completion date?


It's expected to be completed and operational by Fall 2016.

The next step is Parks and Rec staff will go to City Council on September 1st to ask for their approval to move forward with the RFP for construction. They need the council's 'go ahead' for construction because it's slated to cost 2.2M and the Director of Public Works can only award construction for less than 1M without council approval. It should be approved without question. There is no need for a big show of support at the council meeting because it should just be a simple 'go ahead'. Once the construction bid is awarded sometime this Fall, ground breaking will occur and construction will happen during Winter & Spring 2016. Hopefully by Summer 2016 testing will occur and opening can then happen by Fall 2016.


----------



## Killowatt (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Great news!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

definitely interested. I may be out there a month from now. October 15-20.


----------



## J.R.Bikes (Sep 3, 2013)

bid is out for construction right now, hopefully it will get going this Fall and we can be 'testing' it by early 2016!


----------



## bikemerchant (Mar 30, 2006)

It will be a little later than that. The great news is that City Council has fully approved the budget, including staffing levels. That means, it's a done deal. The timeline depends on El Nino. Between August and November of 2016.

If you're going to Viva Calle SJ this weekend, make sure to stop by the booth. The tentative map will be there. Even better, volunteer and help us get the word out. PM me if you can help out.


----------



## J.R.Bikes (Sep 3, 2013)

The crew from Trail Head Cyclery and Trail Head Racing were out volunteering their time to help promote the new park at the Viva Calle SJ event on Sunday.

Help us to spread the word because this park is going to be he premier public bike park in CA!!!


----------



## bikemerchant (Mar 30, 2006)

Great news! The contract has been awarded and shovels are scheduled to hit dirt in May. There will be a groundbreaking ceremony and I'll post a link once the date is set.


----------



## J.R.Bikes (Sep 3, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/events/108618852882518/

*Ground Breaking Ceremony & Kid's Fun Festival
Saturday, May 21, 10:00am-2:00pm*

FREE Kid's Fun Festival
Join us on May 21st, starting at 10:00am, as we celebrate the kickoff to the building of the much anticipated Lake Cunningham Bike Park! The Kid's Riding Zone features fun and challenging riding obstacles to give your child a small taste of what riding will be like at the new bike park. Your child will also love the face painting, bounce houses, balloon artist, photo booth, and kid's activities. Come down and be a part of something BIG on May 21st!

Also taking place on May 21st is a 5k run at the Park. The White Rd entrance will be closed and all vehicles must enter through the Tully Rd entrance. Parking is $6.

Be sure to bring your bike & a helmet. Children under the age of 18 must have a parent or guardian sign the liability waiver in order to ride.


----------



## ethanr (Jun 24, 2020)

Does anyone know when Cunningham Bike Park is reopening?


----------

